# Gauss Matrix - Necron Project Log



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Just posting a few of my necron stuff. This is my latest army and the fastest to paint. I really like a simple color scheme.

Necron Lord:








Warriors:








Immortals:








Annihilation Barge:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Classic necrons.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed. Classic is good.


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Had a simple weapon swap on a Destroyer Lord:


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good, I like your highlights on the green.


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

The scorpion green is like a perfect match to highlight on snot green, it turns out really good.


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Didn't expect this one, got it as a gift and painted it today.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work on the Nightbringer: the bright green flesh really glows against the robes.

It might be the photograph, however the scarabs on the base seem a little flat; they might benefit from a harder edge highlight.


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

You have a keen eye.The scarabs had not been highlighted at that point. However, I think they may be a bit miscast, they looked kinda rough around the edges.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving that Nightbringer. Simple, but very, very effective. I'd rep you some more but I have to spread it around it a bit first.


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

So, I've been out of the loop for a while.So much to do. 
I'll be getting the Necron Battleforce soon and I hate seeing bits go to waste so I'll be converting warriors into deathmarks, trying to pose them differently.
Here is my first attempt:










Don't mind the flash on his shoulder, I trimmed it later.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That nightbringer looks fantastic mate!!!! I will be keeping a closer eye on this thread.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That photo of nightbringer is hilarious! It looks like the green on him could be source lighting from your green toothbrush. Otherwise the paint job looks good, but might benefit from a little more color separation between the body and the cloak.

The metallics on the destroyer lord look a little spotty and flat.

The source lighting on the immortals looks pretty good as well.


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Fear the Herald of the green toothbrush!


----------

